# I'm getting my first Maltese!



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so excited! I wanted to tell the world, but I won't put anything on Facebook until my new family member is actually in the house, so what better place to share?

I've had several email and phone conversations with a reputable breeder within my driving distance (I think I initially read about them on this forum - thank you SM) and I put down a deposit today. The puppies are due in a few weeks and they are hopeful they will have the one I am searching for and I will bring home the new baby in January. Hopefully with the holidays in between, the time will fly by .


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili:Congratulations:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations. I can tell you waiting is going to be hard, but then one day you will hold your baby, he or she will snuggle into your neck, and you will know true bliss.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

YES congratulations and well done. Prayers for Mama dog as she carries your new little one to be.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! I'm very excited for you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! After the holidays is perfect!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How EXCITING!!! What a great after the holidays celebration!!!


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! Yes, Christmas will be a drawn out holiday with this great present arriving late in the season .


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

It's going to be a baby girl, by the way. In my excitement, I forgot to mention that. With one exception, I've always had female pets and I just adore them - I can't wait for my newest baby girl! Mama is due in October - so exciting!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations, that's wonderful news, so happy and excited for you!

It's hard to wait but on the other side you have plenty of time to prepare everything perfectly for the sweet arrival of her!

I hope your chosen breeder will share lots of puppy photos with you!


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, when we talked yesterday, they will be sending me a lot of information on how to prepare for the puppy. They promised several picture updates via email (and they have a Facebook page that is updated regularly), but I won't know which one is _my_ puppy until a week or two before I bring her home. That will make the wait harder, but finding the right temperament is important, so I'm willing to wait to find out which one is mine in order to get that perfect match .


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

You're gonna have a blast with a Maltese. My Sophie is the greatest, most effective home alarm system ever and the nicest snuggler ever! The only things that scares her are loud noises and tall, bald, Caucasian men...:HistericalSmiley:
They're so smart, loyal, and so full of life.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't wait! I'm so curious what her little quirks will be .


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So your pup hasn't been born yet? That will make the wait even longer!


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Nope, not yet - she's due in October and should come home in January. I don't mind waiting for the right one - more time to prepare . 

I'm just hoping it does happen in January - my requirements were a puppy that is on target to being on the larger side of the standard (6 pounds, preferably) and is sweet with everyone. 

I loved my Daisy, but she hated anyone who was not immediately family - we always had to lock her in a bathroom when people came over because she would scare everyone. Part of that was my fault - I was a teenager when we got her and knew nothing about socialization - but part of it was just the cocker spaniel gene coming out. From the time she was 8 weeks old, she would howl at a stranger if they came near her.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome! :welcome1:
I am so excited for you!
You are very smart to think about socialization already. I got Max in January, and because of the weather it was much harder to socialize him than it was with Daisy. He isn't as good with people as she is - could be part personality, but I really think it is also that he missed out on some socialization.
You have plenty of time to try to find a dog training center that has puppy socialization classes. Look for one that separates out the small dogs.
Also, Dr. Sophia Yin has some great info. Here are a few things that may help:

Puppy Socialization: Stop Fear Before it Starts | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS

http://drsophiayin.com/images/uploads/ce/Socialization_Checklist.pdf

You have lots of time to prepare and of course to shop for your puppy!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

you are going to be a great Mom to your pup. I can tell already.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, both! I've already looked into puppy obedience classes through our humane society. They don't have next year's schedule out yet, but they offer three or four sessions a year and it looks like there is usually one in March. My puppy would be about five months old then, so that's perfect. And will get her out of the house more if it's still cold here .


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Kathleen said:


> Hi and welcome! :welcome1:
> I am so excited for you!
> You are very smart to think about socialization already. I got Max in January, and because of the weather it was much harder to socialize him than it was with Daisy. He isn't as good with people as she is - could be part personality, but I really think it is also that he missed out on some socialization.
> You have plenty of time to try to find a dog training center that has puppy socialization classes. Look for one that separates out the small dogs.
> ...



Congratulations to you. Also a huge fan of Dr. Lin. She did so much for dogs. Please look into some of her youtubes. I know you will find them helpful.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

--Ash-- said:


> It's going to be a baby girl, by the way. In my excitement, I forgot to mention that. With one exception, I've always had female pets and I just adore them - I can't wait for my newest baby girl! Mama is due in October - so exciting!


So exciting & what a way to start of a new year! Little boys are _extreeeeeemly_ wonderful by the way too ~my little fur son:wub: is my little love! I got him around the same time of year on Superbowl sunday to be exact!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

i got gracie on jan 29. It worked out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

How exciting-congrats!!!!


----------

